# Does Anyone Recognise the Name on this Seat?



## Handyman (Mar 13, 2013)

I recently was able to locate an honest to goodness Iver Johnson "Barn Find."  I'm just starting to sort out just what the bike is all about because it has a few Iver items that I'm not familiar with.  One of my first questions is about the seat.  The seat is a disaster, but I'm almost, but not quite able to make out the name on it.  I'm sure there are members out there that might be able to name the manufacturer.  Can anyone help?


----------



## okozzy (Mar 13, 2013)

*Hunt*



Handyma said:


> I recently was able to locate an honest to goodness Iver Johnson "Barn Find."  I'm just starting to sort out just what the bike is all about because it has a few Iver items that I'm not familiar with.  One of my first questions is about the seat.  The seat is a disaster, but I'm almost, but not quite able to make out the name on it.  I'm sure there are members out there that might be able to name the manufacturer.  Can anyone help?  View attachment 88115




I believe that will be "Hunt", compare to attached photo.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2013)

Good call ozzy, that's it!


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 13, 2013)

Yup, Made in Westboro, MA - my Ladies Iver safety has one too (or at least what's left of it).


----------



## Handyman (Mar 13, 2013)

*Hunt Saddle*

okozzy, bricycle. and dfa242,

Thanks for the help!!  At least now I know what to look for.


----------



## Handyman (Mar 13, 2013)

*Early Iver Johnson with Hunt Saddlt*

okozzy and dfa242,
I noticed that both of your bikes have wood fenders.  Were these "Hunt" seats used on very early Ivers?  The one I found is a mens diamond frame but does not have fenders.


----------



## okozzy (Mar 13, 2013)

Both TOC bikes I own came with "Hunt" saddles or what was left of them, I think they were used by many bike manufacturers back in the day.
Here is a picture of one of the bikes.





Handyma said:


> okozzy and dfa242,
> I noticed that both of your bikes have wood fenders.  Were these "Hunt" seats used on very early Ivers?  The one I found is a mens diamond frame but does not have fenders.


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 14, 2013)

That's the only Hunt I have at the moment and I don't know how often Iver used them - hopefully some other Iver fans will chime in.  I've also had them on other early bikes in the past.


----------



## Handyman (Mar 14, 2013)

*Is This Even An Iver Johnson Frame?*

I'm beginning to wonder if this is even an Iver Johnson frame.  It has a few features that are not on any of the other Ivers I own.  There is no "bolt" on the seat tube (see pic) but it does have an adjustible (like the handlebar stem) seat tube stem.  There is also no evidence of an Iver Johnson down tube decal.  In the rear frame drop out area, the chain adjusters have an unusual "clip" that none my other Ivers have. It is badged as an Iver, although the badge is unlike any of the Ivers I own.


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 14, 2013)

Handyma said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if this is even an Iver Johnson frame.  It has a few features that are not on any of the other Ivers I own.  There is no "bolt" on the seat tube (see pic) but it does have an adjustible (like the handlebar stem) seat tube stem.  There is also no evidence of an Iver Johnson down tube decal.  In the rear frame drop out area, the chain adjusters have an unusual "clip" that none my other Ivers have. It is badged as an Iver, although the badge is unlike any of the Ivers I own.




Let's see a pic of the badge and serial number - that should settle it.


----------



## Handyman (Mar 14, 2013)

*Pic of Iver Bike, Badge, and Serial Number*

This is a pic of the bike just as I found it.  Hope someone can shed some light on just what this is.  I know the rims (at least the rear) are not original, but I'm just not sure of the rest of the bike.  Does anyone recognize the front sprocket or fork?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 14, 2013)

Fork is iver, this is an early iver. I'm calling dibbs if you ever sell it.


----------



## Handyman (Mar 14, 2013)

*Front Spears and Front Sprocket Assembly*

Hope someone is able to identify this front sprocket assembly...................better shot of the front paint treatment.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 14, 2013)

Go here see post #49, 124 & 125
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...place-for-dating-IJ-bicycles&highlight=stolid


----------



## bricycle (Mar 14, 2013)

Seen that sprocket on lots of bikes.


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 14, 2013)

Yes indeed, I'd say circa 1900 or so - if that's original paint, yowsa!  Very nice find.


----------



## Handyman (Mar 14, 2013)

*Iver Johnson with Rat Trap Pedals*

Is it possible that this bike came with these rat trap pedals or is it more likely that someone along the way added them?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 14, 2013)

Ohhhh, nooooo. Those unsightly things! better get rid of those....hey, I'll take 'em.
On the serious side, they very well could be original to the bike. Since serials of 90,000-105,000 seem to be circa 1900-1910?
this at 77,000 may be more like 1897-8?


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 14, 2013)

Is this a later crank set up? Doesn't look like it's the normal old IJ we usually see......?

Also, going by some of the catalogue pics in that old thread that Bri refers to, this bike

looks similar to the "Scout" model......


----------



## Iverider (Mar 15, 2013)

Post lots of pictures in the Iver thread.

I was trying to find the year that they went from bottom bracket serial numbers to seatpost serial numbers and I can't find it.

As far as the chainring, who knows. It could be aftermarket. was it reshaped to fit the rectangular crank arm tab? Nice bike. 

I'd fight Bricycle for dibbs, but he'll take better care of it.


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 15, 2013)

You may also want to consult Bill Smith on the Wheelmen site - he's an Iver specialist who could probably answer most of your questions.


----------



## Handyman (Mar 15, 2013)

*Iver Johnson Serial Number Placement*

Hi Krautwaggen,
I'll do my best soon to get these pics over to the IVER thread, I should have started there.  The point you made about the placement of the serial #'s is key, bottom bracket or seat tube?   It would be great info to know what year it changed.  Also, what years did IVER use the badge that is on this bicycle?  Ive got a few other Ivers, but none have this badge.


----------



## Iverider (Mar 15, 2013)

I think it's the middle badge. There are a number of different designs. The later badge even has a couple of variations although subtle. There is another design which I believe is earlier than this one that has a celluloid insert that says Iver Johnson.


----------



## pelletman (Mar 15, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> I think it's the middle badge. There are a number of different designs. The later badge even has a couple of variations although subtle. There is another design which I believe is earlier than this one that has a celluloid insert that says Iver Johnson.




There are at least two badges earlier than this one from the pneumatic era anyway.  Maybe 3.


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 15, 2013)

Here's one of 'em - circa 1895ish.


----------



## highship (Mar 15, 2013)

*????*

I don't know much about much but the chain ring looks like Columbia/Westfield to me


----------



## olderthandirt (Apr 23, 2013)

*triple dibbs on the iver*

really like the bike what was the asking price ? kindest regards from olderthandirt aka bullwinkle anyone have a seat for sale like the seat on this machine ?


----------



## Handyman (Apr 26, 2013)

*Early Iver*

PM sent Olderthandirt................


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 28, 2013)

Handyma said:


> Is it possible that this bike came with these rat trap pedals or is it more likely that someone along the way added them?View attachment 88320




Here is the pedal.


----------

